# Bubble showing for 5+ hours - PLEASE HELP!



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Help! When i did chores this morning...which was over 2 hours ago....my Boer doe had a bag of water hanging out of her. It is roughly the size of a grapefruit. She does not appear to be in any distress or even having contractions. She is happily munching her hay.

I put gloves on and lubed with mineral oil and reached inside her to see if she is dilated. I could easily put four fingers into her, which she really didn't like lol, but I couldn't feel any kids. I can see and feel the kids kicking her sides.

What should I do now? I guess I should mention, no vets in this area that will come out for goats and I can't haul her in....have a sick 4 year old human kid home with me too.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Bubble showing for 2+ hours*

I can't be much help on this as I don't have the experience, but I'm praying everything goes okay. ray:

:sigh: Anyone with more experience got some advice? Maybe PM echocreekranch


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got in from the barn again. Now the water bag has been out of her for more than 5 hours. She does not appear to be in labour at all.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to go in and get the kids out NOW. If you need help 978-870-3769


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... and praying for your Doe..and babies... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

call ashley! 
good luck


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I can put four fingers in her but I can't feel any kids??


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I tried to call Ashley...I have a work cell phone for long distance and it won't let me make an International call...ugh....I am in Canada.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh darn. I guess Alaska is considered International too. 
Do you have another breeder that could come help you??


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

A friend is headed over to help hold my doe. Can anyone give me some advice on going in....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You need to slowely get all your hand in there, it is tight but it will fit if she is dialated. Make sure you have not rings or long nails. Lube well.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I have had to "go in" a couple of times. You should be able to get your whole hand in, slowly stick your hand in with your hand slightly angled downward keep on going, you will be in past your elbow when you are all the way in, you should be able to feel the kids to see(feel) whats going on.


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you! My friend will be here shortly. I obviously wasn't in far enough.


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Well that was quite an experience, my friend showed up to hold the doe an I went in. There was definitely a buck kid stuck trying to deliver back first (crossways?). After that, I assisted with two huge headed bucks that were both turned around strange. After a lot of fishing and holding the head and feet, they came out. I can't believe how much effort it took to get them out.

Anyways, all three kids were extremely weak and floppy. The biggest buck has passed away and I am working on the other two. I got them warm but they are still extremely weak and totally floppy so not sure if they're going to make it.

Mama doesn't seem to be doing that well....she hasn't moved in several hours and is having contractions but no sign of the placenta...do I have to go back in for that?

All in all that was an extremely scary experience and I'm hoping at least one kid or the doe makes it. Thanks for all of your help.

Jen


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh how sad. I am sorry you lost the buck but I hope the others and mom too get well fast. My heart goes out to you. It is a stressful situation.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How stressful! :hug: 
Mama needs to get up...get some nutridrench in her and offer her some warm molasses water, it will help with giving her some nutrients as well as a boost in blood sugar.
Babies may need to be stimulated even more,,,roughing them up with a warm towel may help to stimulate them, get their temps up and syringe colostrum into them.
I pray that they improve...and I am so sorry you had to experience such a hard delivery :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... :shocked: glad you got them out.... great job... :hi5:

Give the kids nutradrench...and a bo-se shot... vit E

Put some colostrum in a 12cc Syringe... without needle and slowly feed each kid 12cc's .... of colostrum ...

I am sorry you lost one... 

The mom is exhausted...give her calcium( for milk fever) and try to give her warm molasses water..... put feed in front of her...give her a little grain..



> the placenta...do I have to go back in for that?


 No...don't go in for that..it has to come out on it's own......never pull on it... if she doesn't pass it on her own....within a reasonable time....other means will have to be done....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You did a great job, it is really hard the first time you have to do that. I am still scared every time one of them kids. The advice above it all good. Hope they make it!

Jan


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you....Mom has started to pass the placenta. I will take her some calcium and molasses water right away.

The second buck passed :-( Third buck is still with us. I have been syringing colustrum and gave him B12 and BoSe but he is still out of it....I will keep trying.

Thanks again for your help and support. I guess I know what to do now...even if I wish I didn't :GAAH: 

I have 4 more ready to pop - hopefully those will go better!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwe so sorry  I hope the little guy and momma pull through for you! :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

ray: Prayers for your doe and your little boy. Is he warm enough? Does he need warmed up before you give him anything more?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

ray: You did an awesome job getting all three babies out of there! So sorry to hear about the two boys, but hopefully mama and the other boy will pull through. Very scary indeed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the losses. I hope the third buckling can gain strength and will survive. Glad to hear mama is passing the placenta. If she's in pain I'm thinking Banamine would help with it once the placenta is passed. 

Thoughts and prayers going your way! I've never had to do anything like this, but I know I'd be terrified, and really tore up over the losses, so my heart goes out to you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hug:

I am so sorry ...about the loss of the second kid... 

Good news... she is starting to pass the placenta... :thumb:



> I have been syringing colustrum and gave him B12 and BoSe but he is still out of it....I will keep trying.


 how often and how much are you feeding from the syringe? 
You need to start him on momma's teat.... even if ...you have to hold him up....it is easier to have 2 people.... if you can't get momma up....you can feed the kid while she is laying down.... I have done it in the past with a Doe that had milk fever.... :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

any news yet on momma and baby?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure hope that little one makes it. I agree get some colustrum in him and keep him warm.

Poor mom, but congratulations to you, I know how scarry that can be and without you she would not of ha a chance. How is she doing? Give her that Molasses waer and Nutri drench like the othes have said, but also offer her any treat she will eat, animal crackers, bread, peanuts or whatever she likes. 

Keep us posted on mom and Baby. ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I would give momma a shot of B12 as well as Goatade if you have it...that stuff works miracles. 

I hope she and the last buckling make it.  Give him some Goatade too if you have it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK...with momma and baby.... :hug: ray:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Update? Is mama doing ok?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is everything? :hug:


----------

